# [kde]could not start kdeinit5 check your installation(Solve)

## carlos plaza

Hola a todos los amigos de este foro.

Resulta que después de interrumpir una actualización, se me estropeo sddm y no puedo arrancar plasma.

sddm no arranca se queda todo negro con el cursor parpadeando y el puntero del mouse activo.

Tuve que instalar slim y lightdm (para probar). Cuando trato de que inicie plasma con cualquiera gestor de pantalla, me da el siguiente mensaje

```
could not start kdeinit5 check your installation
```

 para ver de donde proviene el error desde consola ejecute:

startkde

```
Incompatible processor. This Qt build requires the following features:

    aes

Aborted. Incompatible processor: missing feature 0x2000000 - aes.

startkde: Starting up...

Incompatible processor. This Qt build requires the following features:

    aes

Aborted. Incompatible processor: missing feature 0x2000000 - aes.

/usr/bin/startkde: línea 290:  7162 Abortado                LD_BIND_NOW=true /usr/lib64/libexec/kf5/start_kdeinit_wrapper --kded +kcminit_startup

startkde: Could not start kdeinit5. Check your installation.
```

Si puedo arrancar fluxbox y windowmarker desde cualquier gestor, solamente.

He buscado por todos lados alguna pista para solucionar y nada.

De antemano cualquier pista me sera de mucha ayuda

Si puedo arrancar fluxbox y windowmarker solamente.

He buscado por todos lados alguna pista para solucionar y nada.

De antemano cualquier pista me sera de mucha ayuda

----------

## Stolz

Según el mensaje tu instalación de Qt requiere un procesador con soporte para AES. Puedes comprobar si tu procesador efectivamente lo soporta con el comando

```
grep aes /proc/cpuinfo
```

Voy dando palos de ciego pero seguramente hayas compilado Qt con unos CPU flags incorrectos. Asegúrate de que en make.conf la variable CPU_FLAGS_X86 tiene los flags soportados por tu procesador, los cuales los puedes obtener instalando y ejecutando app-portage/cpuid2cpuflags. Si los flags no eran correctos tendrás que recopilar Qt una vez estén corregidos. Si eran los correctos puedes intentar reinstalar el paquete kde-plasma/plasma-desktop por si al interrumpir la instalación algún paquete se quedo a medias

----------

## carlos plaza

Gracias Stolz, el procesador no tiene soporte para aes y tengo las flags configurada así:

```
CPU_FLAGS_X86="avx mmx mmxext pclmul popcnt sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 ssse3"
```

Los indicadores que soporta el procesador son:

```
 fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx rdtscp lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good nopl xtopology nonstop_tsc aperfmperf eagerfpu pni pclmulqdq dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm pcid sse4_1 sse4_2 x2apic popcnt tsc_deadline_timer xsave avx lahf_lm epb kaiser tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority ept vpid xsaveopt dtherm arat pln pts
```

Pregunto,debiera de ponerlos todos en CPU_FLAGS_X86   :Idea:   :Idea:   :Question:   :Question: 

El problema con sddm y plasma, comenzó fue a raíz de una actualización que tuve que interrumpir, ya que el paquete dev-qt/qtwebengine tenia mas de dos días compilando y me estaba preocupando. A la final volvi a actualizar y el paquete se tardo de nuevo pero no tanto. Tiempo de compilación del paquete:

genlop -t dev-qt/qtwebengine

```
* dev-qt/qtwebengine

     Mon Feb 26 09:27:53 2018 >>> dev-qt/qtwebengine-5.7.1-r2

       merge time: 9 hours, 24 minutes and 32 seconds.

     Sun Mar  4 16:46:02 2018 >>> dev-qt/qtwebengine-5.7.1-r2

       merge time: 6 hours, 36 minutes and 34 seconds.

     Thu Mar  8 19:28:36 2018 >>> dev-qt/qtwebengine-5.7.1-r2

       merge time: 8 hours, 33 minutes and 7 seconds.

   >>  Sat Mar 31 17:18:57 2018 >>> dev-qt/qtwebengine-5.9.4

       merge time: 20 hours, 21 minutes and 37 seconds. 
```

Varios programas me están dando el mismo mensaje de Qt

```
Incompatible processor. This Qt build requires the following features:

    aes

Aborted. Incompatible processor: missing feature 0x2000000 - aes.

Abortado
```

----------

## Stolz

 *carlos plaza wrote:*   

> Pregunto,debiera de ponerlos todos en CPU_FLAGS_X86      

 

Deberías poner solo los que aparecen en la salida del comando cpuid2cpuflags y después recompilar Qt

----------

## carlos plaza

Gracias Stolz, CPU_FLAGS_X86 configurado correcto según la salida cpuid2cpuflags

 *Stolz wrote:*   

>  *carlos plaza wrote:*   Pregunto,debiera de ponerlos todos en CPU_FLAGS_X86       
> 
> Deberías poner solo los que aparecen en la salida del comando cpuid2cpuflags y después recompilar Qt

 

Cuando me recomiendas que recompile Qt, te refieres a todos los paquetes Qt que tengo instalado  :Question:   :Question:   :Question: 

----------

## Stolz

Intenta recompilar todos los paquetes listados por el comando

```
equery hasuse cpu_flags_x86_aes
```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Incluso una -march mal configurada puede activar un indicador de cpu incorrecto (translation, sorry) 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1079098.html

----------

## carlos plaza

Gracias stolz, según tu sugerencia  *Stolz wrote:*   

> Intenta recompilar todos los paquetes listados por el comando
> 
> ```
> equery hasuse cpu_flags_x86_aes
> ```
> ...

 la repuesta fue 

```
 equery hasuse cpu_flags_x86_aes

 * Searching for USE flag cpu_flags_x86_aes ... 

[IP-] [  ] dev-libs/libsodium-1.0.11:0/18

[IP-] [  ] dev-libs/nettle-3.3-r2:0/6.1

[IP-] [  ] media-video/ffmpeg-3.3.6:0/55.57.57
```

 Los recompile, pero sigo con el mismo problema.

Gracias fedeliallalinea por la sugerencia, al final quice aplicar emerge -1 $ (qlist -I dev-qt / *) 

```
 emerge -a -1 $(qlist -I dev-qt / *)                                                                                                                                            These are the packages that would be merged, in order:                                       

Calculating dependencies \

!!! Problem resolving dependencies for net-misc/networkmanager                ..             . done!

!!! The ebuild selected to satisfy "net-misc/networkmanager" has unmet requireme             nts.

- net-misc/networkmanager-1.8.4::gentoo USE="audit bluetooth connection-sharing              consolekit dhclient dhcpcd elogind gnutls introspection json modemmanager ncurse             s nss ofono policykit ppp resolvconf systemd teamd vala wext wifi (-selinux) -te             st" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)"

  The following REQUIRED_USE flag constraints are unsatisfied:

    exactly-one-of ( nss gnutls ) at-most-one-of ( consolekit elogind systemd )

  The above constraints are a subset of the following complete expression:

    modemmanager? ( ppp ) vala? ( introspection ) wext? ( wifi ) exactly-one-of              ( nss gnutls ) at-most-one-of ( consolekit elogind systemd )
```

 No tengo instalado networkmanager, porque no lo necesitaba (y con este error, primero resuelvo el que ya tengo).

Ahora, buscando una solución, me consigo con esto.  

```
equery check '*qt*'

.....

.....

* Checking dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.7-r4 ...

   1693 out of 1693 files passed

!!! /usr/lib64/qt5/mkspecs/qconfig.pri has incorrect MD5sum

!!! /usr/lib64/qt5/mkspecs/qmodule.pri has incorrect MD5sum

!!! /usr/include/qt5/Gentoo/gentoo-qconfig.h has incorrect MD5sum

* Checking dev-qt/qtcore-5.9.4-r2 ...

   1385 out of 1388 files passed

```

----------

## carlos plaza

En resumen, necesito un buen consejo, ya que este es un problema 

```

 equery check '*qtcore*' 

* Checking dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.7-r4 ...

   1693 out of 1693 files passed

!!! /usr/include/qt5/Gentoo/gentoo-qconfig.h has incorrect MD5sum

!!! /usr/lib64/qt5/mkspecs/qconfig.pri has incorrect MD5sum

!!! /usr/lib64/qt5/mkspecs/qmodule.pri has incorrect MD5sum

* Checking dev-qt/qtcore-5.9.4-r2 ...

   1385 out of 1388 files passed
```

Me decido a eliminar 

```
dev-qt/qtcore-5.9.4-r2
```

luego los reinstalo y verifico con equery, me da la misma salida, lo vuelvo a desinstalar  y ejecuto emerge @preserved-rebuild me dice que va a reinstalar dev-qt/qtcore-5.9.4-r2 y también 305 paquetes   :Shocked:   Veo que va reistalar todo kde y otros programas mas.

Mi pregunta  :Question:   como hago para que

 *Quote:*   

> !!! /usr/include/qt5/Gentoo/gentoo-qconfig.h has incorrect MD5sum
> 
> !!! /usr/lib64/qt5/mkspecs/qconfig.pri has incorrect MD5sum
> 
> !!! /usr/lib64/qt5/mkspecs/qmodule.pri has incorrect MD5sum

 se corrija.   :Question:  sin tener que hacer toda la recompilación.

----------

## carlos plaza

Solución en el post https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1079586.html

----------

